# Western Digital / Transcend



## williamcharles (Jan 20, 2012)

I am looking for 1TB USB 3.0 Portable External Hard Drive.

I have zeroed in 
1) WD My Passport Essential SE 2.5 Inch 1 TB External Hard Disk

2)Transcend StoreJet 25H3P USB 3.0 2.5 Inch 1 TB External Hard Disk

Please suggest.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 20, 2012)

Go for WD


----------



## asingh (Jan 20, 2012)

WD is decent.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 21, 2012)

As for reliability, i'd pick Transcend...


----------



## williamcharles (Jan 21, 2012)

yes even i think the same....wd's surface is glossy..prone to scratches..whereas transcend has a rugged surface.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 21, 2012)

^^Not only on that regard... 
But seriously, many of us had underestimated transcend HDDs.
I've done some search before getting a HDD some months back & was surprised to see very few failures on transcend drives(u can count it in *a* hand) compared to WDs & seagate..



williamcharles said:


> Transcend StoreJet 25H3P USB 3.0 2.5 Inch 1 TB External Hard Disk



The usb 2.0 transfer speeds with this drive is faster than that of WD's..

I checked it myself with my cousin's 25H3P 1 TB drive some months back... Sorry i don't hav a proof..


----------



## williamcharles (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for the review megamind..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the WD drive. Yeah, its prone to scratches but looks sexy  But for HDD sexy doesn't works. Transcend seems to be rugged. Go for it. Speeds are fine in my WD. 27MB/s in 2.0 & 60-80MB/s in 3.0.


----------



## funskar (Jan 21, 2012)

Get that transcend one..

i hav that .. i bought for 4k from letsbuy in last october


----------

